# St Mary's Asylum, Stannington, April 08



## Shepy (Apr 24, 2008)

Visited with Mr_hiboy and bumped into Carlosthejackal and 'Steve' while we were there. 

Had a nice wee wander round St Mary's again, lovely weather so it seemed wrong not to get out and explore a wee bit.

Not a lot has changed in the few months since i was there last, though there is a bit more decay and the odd door blocked that was not previously. The floors are quite dodgy in a few places here, especially the hall, and the ceiling is prone to dropping plaster while you wander around to scare the life out of you!

No history needed here, im sure everyone has read it a thousand times, so on with the pics:






























































As you can see, some tard has covered the morgue slab in fake blood and not bothered to clean it off... 






One bottle of water, a packet of tissues and one red right hand (for all you Nick Cave fans) later ...






And we have a clean slab again 































~Shepy


----------



## Shepy (Apr 24, 2008)

Couple o' HDR:


























~Shepy


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 24, 2008)

Great stuff. This is one local place I have yet to visit. Tried once but got caught by the security guy and only managed to get into the morgue. How the hell did you get the aerial shots of the slab? Thats well cool.


----------



## Shepy (Apr 24, 2008)

BigLoada said:


> Great stuff. This is one local place I have yet to visit. Tried once but got caught by the security guy and only managed to get into the morgue. How the hell did you get the aerial shots of the slab? Thats well cool.



Any time you want to head up, feel free to give me a shout, I've been a bunch of times so would be happy to guide.

The aerial shots are done two ways, the straight down one was done by climbing into the roof joists and shooting down from there. The one after that is done by fully extending the tripod, holding the very bottom and then holding it aloft.

~Shepy


----------



## DCISmith (Apr 25, 2008)

You HOPE it was fake blood  :icon_evil


----------



## Valan (Apr 25, 2008)

Shepy said:


> ~Shepy



Very nice!


----------



## Well Wasp (Apr 25, 2008)

i really like the one from the corner with two coridoors going of it 2nd one in the hdr shots
makes me want a 10-22 even more


----------



## surlygirl (Apr 25, 2008)

nice pics. the one with the two doors at the end of the corridor (with 191 on the wall) reminds me of one of motts' danvers shots.


----------



## sqwasher (Apr 25, 2008)

Superb pics as always Shepy, well done for cleaning the slab off too!  The corridor shot with two doors angling off looks ace!  Top job!


----------



## BrickMan (Apr 25, 2008)

ah sweet 

that data store thingy, need to see that! saw a pic of one in a mill somewhere just on a random floor, it was built into the wall. looks like fun to play with


----------



## Shepy (Apr 25, 2008)

BrickMan said:


> ah sweet
> 
> that data store thingy, need to see that! saw a pic of one in a mill somewhere just on a random floor, it was built into the wall. looks like fun to play with



Data store thingy? Do you mean this:






If so, that's a clothes dryer mate.

~Shepy


----------



## OSPA (Jun 1, 2008)

Some great pics here, my explorer mates and I visited this one and Cherry Knowle recently and got some great images. My account is awaiting activation but as soon as thats sorted i'll get them on this site!


----------



## MD (Jun 1, 2008)

great pics there mate
looks a good explore


----------

